# Multi-Min Injectable



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had some folks ask me about the Multi-Min Injectable. If anyone here is using it, or has used it, I would appreciate input. What is the dosage for goats, how often is it given, etc.? The folks inquiring, are not having any success getting boluses down their animals, and they think this might be an easier alternative. I am not familiar with it at all - isn't it an Rx med? TIA for any help you can give.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just posted an article on it's use in feeder calves. The dosage is 1cc per 100 pounds, in either the OTC one, which I have not found yet, and the vet script, which I am using now. In the feeder calves the level stayed constant for 21 days. I think it's a great alternative for kids, considering how fast they grow and outgrow their previous dosages via bolusing. Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Vicki!!! I've "heard" there are different formulas of this product - which one are you using? Guess I need to take some time and research this stuff.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=4851cb54-8fd7-4a84-95c9-7814148970d7


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll pass the information along.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Janie I have used it for many many years and moreso before I was made aware of bolusing.
I dose at 1cc per 100 pounds. It is a very good quick boost for immune function in anyone ailing and will slick out a messy coat in just a day or two. The zinc levels are excellent for skin issues and boosting resistance to incoming new stock or anyone transported for any reason. I used to use it pre-breeding and pre-kidding but have gone to bolusing and bo-se and so only use it to boost if someone is stressed over something or looking rough despite my normal management. 
I use the rx injection as normally the oral seems to pass out of the system so much more rapidly. I have noticed the injection "wearing off" at about 90 days. There is so much more to this formula than what bolusing provides so it really does not equate but is a tool I would be rather upset not to have after so much success. 
Lee


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Lee


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

We've used this too. I got a bottle of the Multi-Min cattle from our vet last year and gave it at the same dose - 1 cc/100 lbs. I really didn't notice any difference in the goats I used it on, but one thing to be aware of is that in several of the does it left a sterile abscess about the same size as the one they occasionally get from CD%T vaccinations. It did eventually go away.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info Caroline - I will pass that on also.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I pull up a tent over the last rib about a hand-width down from the spine and inject there under the entire skin thickness into the void the tent makes above muscle. Never had an abscess form. Maybe when you have a abscess you may not have made it completely under the whole thickness of skin ?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Like Lee, no shot site. I did it subq in the two bucklings I am raising, and nothing, so I did the 6 doelings also subq. I know the cattle site does give it subq because of shot sites IM, they are the opposite of us, I hide shot sites in the muscle, they don't want to loose meat. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We actually use a similar product but not this exact brand.
It probably is just a different label on the same item but Walco has many forms of mineral supplementation and is local to us so we use Mineral Max II. I used the gel on newborns before I learned about Bo-Se and still use it on people who call me for Floppy Kid.
http://www.walcointl.com/


----------



## jejarvis (Nov 11, 2009)

I use Multimin 90 (the one with copper, it is the prescription one labeled for cattle. The one labeled for sheep and goats does not have copper). I use it instead of BoSE for my little kids and give them a second dose in about a month when they have "outgrown" the tiny amount given at birth. I have dosed it at 1cc/100 lbs which works out about the same amount of selenium as BoSE at 1cc/40 lbs. It stings like crazy at doses more than about 0.5 cc, so if I am giving it to a bigger goat, I will split that dose up into 2-3 injection sites. I inject it SQ. I have had some adult goats get very large injection site reactions that lasted a couple weeks and even some limping for a few days.

I see the coat changes very rapidly, and I do use Multimin if I need a quick fix, and also bolus them soon too. The copasure boluses are slower coming on and last much longer.

We have pretty dismal copper and selenium levels here, so I have to supplement with more than a loose mineral.


----------



## Kc turner (May 25, 2018)

KJFarm said:


> I have had some folks ask me about the Multi-Min Injectable. If anyone here is using it, or has used it, I would appreciate input. What is the dosage for goats, how often is it given, etc.? The folks inquiring, are not having any success getting boluses down their animals, and they think this might be an easier alternative. I am not familiar with it at all - isn't it an Rx med? TIA for any help you can give.


----------

